# Test



## tcj (May 21, 2010)

Did not work.trying to post photo using iPad.failed miserably.


----------



## Muddy D (Nov 16, 2013)

I've got the same problem. I don't know whether it's Apple or just the safari browser, or even mobile platforms. I can post pictures fine on a laptop though not with an iPad or Smartphone which is a fairly modern Android. If anyone has the solution I'd also love to know?


----------



## vw1978 (Nov 2, 2012)

I use the iPad all the time to post photos on here but I still use the photobucket app to do it and flick between the two to copy and paste links.


----------



## tcj (May 21, 2010)

vw1978 said:


> I use the iPad all the time to post photos on here but I still use the photobucket app to do it and flick between the two to copy and paste links.


That would be grate if you could put together a simple HOW TO.One that a Dummy can understand. :thumbup:


----------



## vw1978 (Nov 2, 2012)

Ok, I'll have a go at it for you:-

This is on Apple iPad

1. Go to the App Store ( this is the big blue 'A' on your homescreen on the iPad ).

2. Search for Photobucket app and download the app ( it's free ).

3. Open photobucket and register an account ( it's free ).

4. Launch photobucket and login.

5. Bottom centre click my albums.

6. Top right corner you'll see a box shape with a smaller box within it click it then click new folder and name your folder.

7. Find the folder you just created and open it.

8. Top right corner click on the arrow pointing up and select either to upload photo from existing library or to take a photo and upload it.

9. Once uploaded click top left and go to folder you named and select the picture you want to link to this website.

10. Once the picture has been selected go top right and click on the icon that looks like two chain links.

11. Select ' IMG CODE' it will say copied to clipboard.

12. Open safari ( web browser ) and login to this website.

13. Go to start new topic and double tap the screen where the cursor is blinking and select paste.

14. With fingers crossed and a bit of luck that should be it.

( if you double click your home button you will see all the applications that are running in the back ground, this makes it easier to go between photobucket and you web browser quickly )

( if you wish to close applications running in the background double click your home screen button to see them and select the one you wish to close and flick it upwards with your finger )

It looks a lot but it's not and it's dead easy any problems let me know. Or if anyone has a better method of doing it also let me know.


----------



## Muddy D (Nov 16, 2013)

You're a star, thanks so much. It works perfectly for me. I even learnt something new about my iPad. I'm not bad with IT and am used to working on really expensive servers, it just goes to show, one of the best sources of computer knowledge comes from other people!


----------



## tcj (May 21, 2010)

Test










That was a great tutorial.You could end up being a busy man.LOL.

A big thank you and I,m sure on behalf of others as we'll ............. Terry


----------



## vw1978 (Nov 2, 2012)

Congratulations and welcome to the world of iPads and other tablets. í ½í¸‰í ½í±.


----------



## Analogue (Nov 29, 2013)

the TAPATALK APP is excellent for posting pics from tablet or phone and does not have to be hosted....I use it for a few forums and it works well on small screens.


----------

